# Pregnant with diarrhea



## crazyismycat (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not certain but my cat may be pregnant. Her nipples are a bit swollen but she has only been in heat once. How long does it normally take for a cat to show signs of pregnancy and also is it normal for her to have diarrhea ?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

After about 3 weeks if a female is bred, her nipples will "pink up" and they will enlarge as well. One heat is enough to have her get pregnant. Has she been allowed to go outside?, or do you have an unneutered male in your house? As for the diarrhea, some cats will get it, but it could also be caused by diet changes from one brand or type of food to another without a very gradual change. Is it possible your girl has eaten something somewhere that has given her an intestinal upset? If the diarrhea continues more than a week, you should have her checked by a vet.


----------

